# Eheim Pro 3e Help!



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a Eheim Professional 3E filter that I can't get the flow to stay flow or to not severely slow down. I am not sure if it's the filter, the substrate in it or the inline equipment. The filter gradually loses power over a day or two until it's barely pushing water at all. My tank crashed really badly when I was gone for a few days because of a lack of co2 and water movement. Every time I take it apart and rinse out the 2 filter sponge things it speeds up and seems to be fine but it still won't stay at max flow and loses pressure.

I have the bottom tray full with eheim mech filtration and the middle and top tray with the eheim bio filtration. I have a big bag of purigen in their as well but the manual said that bags will slow the filter down badly but it's still the same without it.

I have 3 things running inline which may be the problem. I have a co2 reactor(it is just like this one but bigger), a UV sterilizer and an inline heater.

I am not sure if it's too much inline or there is something wrong with the filter or something else. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If any of the inline items are causing the poor flow, I would suspect the inline reactor to be the culprit. The flow throw it seems to not be channeled and therefore causing too much back pressure with the other inline accessories. Also, if the Purigen is densely layered, it may be impeding the flow substantially (especially if compacted in a thick uniform layer in the media basket).

Hopefully that makes sense.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> If any of the inline items are causing the poor flow, I would suspect the inline reactor to be the culprit. The flow throw it seems to not be channeled and therefore causing too much back pressure with the other inline accessories. Also, if the Purigen is densely layered, it may be impeding the flow substantially (especially if compacted in a thick uniform layer in the media basket).
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. I took the Purigen out a while ago hoping it would help but it hasn't seemed to make a difference and I would really like to have it back in there. I have an atomic inline diifuser that I may try out instead as it shouldn't impede the flow at all. I also may try to take the UV sterilizer out of the loop for a while to decrease the head pressure and make the loop a lot smaller.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I think I figured it out. After replumbing the whole thing and taking the co2 reactor and the UV sterilizer off the loop there was no difference. The filter was still barely putting out. So I took it apart to clean it all again and when I had it apart I noticed that the fine filter pad in it looked pretty grimy. I had rinsed it out before but I didn't get much out of it. So on a hunch I pulled it out completely and tried it again and now it's the filter is going full tilt like there's no tomorrow. I guess I need to replace it. It hasn't been running long but with all the changes and planting to the tank, it makes sense that it would get dirtier much faster.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Floss definitely needs to be replaced quite often. I noticed any time I stirred up my eco substrate that it clogged right up and became ineffective.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I run all my Eheims with substrat pro, mech, and coarse pads only as I find the fine pads clog WAY too easily when using ADA Amazonia.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I found fine pads never made much sense to me in a canister unless you wanted to service the filter every week. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I just took it out and will probably just keep it out. I feel like it should be more than fine without it. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

